# Whats your guys favorite type of decoy to use?



## Atom (Mar 16, 2002)

Hey, just want to know what everyone else uses for decoys. Me my spread is mainly made up of silos and shells. Also under my name it says guest, anyone know how I could get that changed to sayyyy member?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

One word....BIGFOOT.
Holy cow, they are spendy though! Anybody use stuffers?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Had the luxury of shooting over Big Foots last year. They are the best decoy I have used. Too bad it wasnt my spread.

My spread is a combo of shells and socks. I also have three goose magnets.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Bigfoots are the best goose decoy out there hands down! I'm going to pick up another three dozen before next season. I also have a couple dozen Cabela's full bodies (not as good but I got 'em cheap). I have a couple dozen G&H standard shells that look great when staked and with other full bodies (they pretty much look like a full body).


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I'll have to agree that Bigfoots are the way to go, but Higdons are on sale lately and are about equal in quality.

Atom, I think you need to join the site to become a member. There's a link off of the banner on the top of the forum.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We started using Outlaws a few years ago.They look like real geese from a distance.Then we started getting some Bigfoots.Those in the front of the spread with Outlaws behind for numbers.


----------



## wigoosegirl (Mar 21, 2002)

I use outlaw silos and shells a couple big foots and a couple 42 inch supermags I have yet to add a couple goose magnets. UPS didn't bring them today like they were supposed to. Any of you guys use windsocks? I was gonna buy a pack but I was wondering if they are realistic or if they scare the geese?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I haven't used Canada windsocks in years, but I think 2 or 3 mixed around for movement would help. If the wind gets strong, put some small rocks in the sock and it will dance more than wip around in the wind.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

we use bigfoots and Higdons mixed in with Silos. If you want to add a little movement to your deeks, try taping black balloons to your decoys, it works!!!!

MAdison


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The wind socks don't work on the big geese, they always flare of the side with the wind socks, I don't know why but they just do. I wouldn't use them for big geese. But the lessers, the socks work great on them they glide right in no proboblem. My canada goose spread consists of magnum shells, but I think I am going to buy 2 doz bigfoots by next fall.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Guys-

U prolly wont believe this but i put out one dozen crow decoys in my goose spread, and it attracts them like crazy, Ne one else try this?

Over and Out
-Shootnmiss09


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

wow brought that one up for the deep!
i like green head gear for the realism but bigfoots for durabilty
but when i buy more i will get gren head gear
i havn't ever seen a crow around a flock of canadas, but have to see

tom


----------



## alwayshuntin (Sep 16, 2006)

Greenhead gear and higdon best money spent


----------



## BendNSend (Sep 20, 2006)

If a person is looking at buying top end field honker dekes, I personally dont think that there is a better design in realism than the Hardcore Decoy. Take a look at there site and see for urself if you havent already!


----------



## adog (Aug 14, 2006)

I haved used a crow decoy on a fence post behind our blind and it seemed to be a real confidence booster. Lots of birds flared at the blind but when they came back for a second and sometimes a third look, we felt the crow deke put them at ease.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

I hunted with two guys today and one of them brought 5 crow deaks did not hurt. we got 3 and not one of them flared.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

in my spread i use a pair of crow decoys, I put them 15-30yds off to the side and it does help. they even sell fully flocked crow decoys, saw them on ebay...might be a good idea.


----------



## Warrior01 (Sep 18, 2006)

When you use the crows, do you place them close together, places them off to the side or better off behind the blind?

Great info guys, thanks


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

With one dozen super mags we outdecoyed a bunch of those full bodied ones with the feet that you need a trailor to haul. I know it wasn't our calling, maybe the geese just wanted our field, but we wanted to set up in their field after scouting the day before. I'm not sure if the guy had "bigfoot" brand but they looked like the same thing.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I love bigfoots they can handle a beating like falling out of a trailer that opened up wile driving down a highway. we have ghg's too but the only thing i like about those is the movement thats it. bigfeet are easier to setup and the feet don't come loose


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

warrior, to answer your question, you can set those crows wherever they look most natural usually i use them of to the side. the crows are often closer together, mostly within a foot or two of each other. face them in diffent directions like you would goose decoys...i wouldn't use more than 5 crows though. look at the way the crows in your area group up and try to copy that. but, I dont always use the crows, i like to use them when the geese are very spooky during the middle or later season. however, you can sure do it during the early too...do whatever works! people also use other confidence decoys like seagulls, herons, cranes, or coots...never tried em but they could very well work.


----------



## cuppedncommited (Sep 21, 2006)

well i am liking my final approach spread...added some carry lite fliers....kinda like them right out front of me so when i stop flaggin there they are...seems to be workin fine....cutting camo cloth for the bottom side of your flags is something else i find works....flap it flip it lay it down....the hardcore deeks look better on the web than they did in hand.....the ones i saw had bad mold lines and just an over all really bad look to them.....great color just on a bad decoy body....was not impressed...especially when comparing price to quality....put them in front of you in person and give them a look for yourself.....do like the idea of actual open beak calling deeks though.... :beer:


----------

